# Devils Lake Fishing 7/21



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Anglers continue to report excellent walleye fishing on Devils Lake. The 
recent warm temps appear to have moved fish out to a bit deeper water. Anglers 
are trolling cranks such as shad raps, jointed shads, & hornets or bottom 
bouncers with spinners tipped with leeches or crawlers. Most anglers are 
working from 12 to 26 feet of water. Some of the better spots include the 
Golden Highway, Monkey Ridge, the Howard Farm area, Holy Bay, Doc Hagens, the 
Towers, Cactus/Ft. Totten Points, Stromme Addition, the Dairy, and Foughty?s 
Point areas. Pike continue to be caught along with walleyes in most areas of 
the lake. The nicer pike have been coming from East Bay and East Devils Lake. 
White bass are spotty but are being found in East Bay and East Devils Lake. 
Perch fishing continues to be extremely slow. Good Luck & Good Fishing.


----------

